# Artist keen to market/sell art-work



## No.1 Fan (8 Jul 2005)

Hello All





I am an artist that specializes in contemporary art-work (block canvasses, mixed media) . I am keen to really get my foot on the ladder and want to know how best I can sell/ market my work. I am thinking of a few options. They are as follows :-



Maybe getting a trading licence to allow me to sell on the street (Is this possible ?)



Having them for view and sale in an Art Gallery (How do I go about this, is this closed shop ? )



All suggestions are greatly welcomed and indeed if anyone needs a contemporary piece of art-work, let me know J



Many thanks



Tony.


----------



## CGorman (8 Jul 2005)

Well my mother has been an artist for the last 6 or 7 years; not as a commercial one, but more out of enjoyment. She's a member of a local art group who between them organise to hold exhibitions every now and then in the local Arts Center. The fact that theres a group of them makes it easier to hold exhibitions and it would be quiet difficult for anyone of them to produce the necessary volume needed to fill a gallery. So first off its proably a good idea to get involved with an arts group or to even consider strating one. The rest of the members will proably be more interested in just painting than making money - but its a good start. Groups like that usually sell there works for between €70 and €250 each; depending on the piece. As regards marketing, it would be a good idea to start a basic website just to display your work; if someone takes an interest, all they have to do is check out the website. Kevin Sharkey, Graham Knuttell and all the other big irish artists have thir own websites.

I don't know the exact laws regarding selling on the street; but it would be another good option- althought it would reduce massively the amount of time you could actually spend produceing new works - whereas if you get your works in a gallery its passive - they can be sold while your not there. One thing about working on the street - your selling prices proably will have to be at the low end of the scale - people will be making more of an inplus buy as opposed to a considered purchase -"Oh that looks nice, €45, not too bad, yeah i'll buy that it'll go well in the living room".


----------



## Zapatista (17 Jul 2005)

No1.Fan

There is an Art Fare in Malahide every week - think it's on Saturdays. I'm not sure if you can just turn up and display your work or not but it might be worth your while enquiring. They seem to attract a fair bit of interest.

Zapa.


----------



## doberden (25 Jul 2005)

Take a stand in Blackrock market place for a couple of week-ends.  Then you'll find out if there's a market for your paintings.  If there's a market for your paintings then things will work out.


----------



## daffydel (27 Sep 2006)

I have seen coffee shops that display local artists work on their walls with price tags attached, I imagine the shop owner gets commission on paintings sold.


----------



## Deirdra (27 Sep 2006)

You could try  who is an agent. (I have no connection)


----------



## liteweight (27 Sep 2006)

Artists display their work on the railings in Sandymount Green once a year, around Blooms Day. There is also an art gallery on the Green. Some shops in and around the area display works of art with prices attached. Perhaps they take a commission but some do it to decorate the walls when they're starting out.


----------



## KathScan (18 Oct 2006)

I've seen artists exhibit their work at the local post office, coffee shop and pub.  
One artist had an exhibition at the pub and had an opening night with sandwiches and saussages etc. All were invited.  She sold quite a few paintings.  

Galleries take quite a high commission.


----------



## 26cb (18 Oct 2006)

You could set up your own website perhaps ?


----------



## ivorystraws (18 Oct 2006)

There are many galleries which enable you to seel your artwork online. In addittion, you could possibly use ebay or Amazon (setting a minimum reserve bid or use a "buy it now" option) to sell your artwork online, although earlier suggestions of selling your artwork via local vendors shops on a commission basis (post office,  coffee shop, pub, business offices) is probably the best option in order to get the best price. It will also get you the best local advertising exposure. Again, targeted networking events, display or share a stand at tradeshows (e.g. Irish Crafts Show RDS) and some related evening courses (Picture Framing etc) will all help with networking and obtaining potential sales leads. Best of luck.


----------



## moneygrower (20 Oct 2006)

if you want a career you should talk to a gallery or an agent, as people buying at the higher end are looking at it as an investment as well as art, their perception of your work will greatly affect the value of your work so don't undersell yourself. I know of an NCAD graduate who at the graduate show priced his paintings at double what everyone else was and is now a successful artist. I know this story through a classmate of his who was/is incredibly talented without the balls/ego and is now a disgruntled civil servant. Good luck!


----------



## Jo90 (2 Nov 2006)

what is the name / website of the art gallery mentioned in sandymount beside browns cafe

have tried to google it without success

thanks


----------



## Mel (2 Nov 2006)

There is a website called www.artbusiness.com with lots of practical tips on making a living out of your art.

There is one in the uk called www.minigalleryworld.com where you can display and sell your work. I think there might be a joining fee or something for this. It's open to artists outside of the uk.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Nov 2006)

Jo90

The Spiller Art Gallery was on Sandymount Green up to about a month ago but has moved on. It has been replaced by a new gallery but I don't know the name. If you phone Bennetts Auctioneers in Sandymount, they will know as they have their auctions upstairs in the gallery

brendan


----------



## steinbeckjoh (14 Sep 2009)

Start a free art gallery with up to 25 artworks
http://artscad.com/A.nsf


----------

